# Emergency 4 Probleme



## jarhead1 (19. Februar 2011)

Moin

Ich habe heute wieder ein relativ altes spiel ausgekrammt und wollte es zocken + mod doch das spiel laggt so das es unspielbar wird !!! das spiel ist von 2006 und hat entsprechende systemvoraussetzungen
müsste das spiel nicht ohne probleme laufen ??? also ohne den winterberg mod läuft das game auch flüssig aber mit mod ****.

Windof 7 64 bit

der rest in der Signatur

danke


----------



## Youngn (19. Februar 2011)

Und was soll das mit dem Threadtitel? -.-

Hast schonmal den Kompatibilitätsmodus ausprobiert??
Sons guck mal nach nem Patch!


----------



## jarhead1 (19. Februar 2011)

hab ich schon probeirt was ist denn mit dem titel so heißt das spiel


----------



## Youngn (19. Februar 2011)

jarhead1 schrieb:


> hab ich schon probeirt was ist denn mit dem titel so heißt das spiel



Achsooo  Hatte iwie Emergency Room oder sowas im Kopf  sry^^

Könnte evtl. daran liegen das du den (falschen?) Grafiktreiber installiert hast?
Probier mal aus, dass als Admin auszuführen.

MfG


----------



## jarhead1 (19. Februar 2011)

kein problem

also ich habe probiert

Als admin starten
Nur ein Kern aktivieren 
Komp...modus auf xp sp 2
Mein treiber ist der 10.11 ich probier mal denn 11.12


----------



## jarhead1 (20. Februar 2011)

kann keiner helfen?


----------

